# Come to Orlando Jan 22 for our 2020 TUG meeting!



## ronandjoan (Aug 26, 2019)

Hey TUGGERS!

Once more we'll be hosting our annual get-together at Golden Corral, this year on January 22nd.

Hope to see you all there this year!

More info later, we are posting now since several have already asked about the date!

Until then.
 Ron and Joan


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Aug 28, 2019)

Oh darn, we'll be there the following week!  Sorry to miss it.
Carolyn


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 28, 2019)

Oh my- were sorry too!!!



TheHolleys87 said:


> Oh darn, we'll be there the following week!  Sorry to miss it.
> Carolyn


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 29, 2019)

I put it on my calender! We will be looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 30, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> I put it on my calender! We will be looking forward to seeing everyone.


Great! Sure enjoyed meeting you last year!  You guys are our TS gurus.


----------



## silentg (Aug 30, 2019)

We will be there this year!


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 23, 2019)

come one, come all!!


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 23, 2019)

Come, you will be so glad you did! In addition to having a nice time you will make new acquaintances, maybe some new friends and learn about places and resorts you might want to visit. And you will look forward to going again the next year.


----------



## baybee210 (Oct 23, 2019)

ronandjoan said:


> Hey TUGGERS!
> 
> Once more we'll be hosting our annual get-together at Golden Corral, this year on January 22nd.
> 
> ...


On my calendar....Hope to see meet you there!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 23, 2019)

We used up all our points & borrowed all our points from the coming year -- even bought a few added points from RCI so we could snag 1 more early 2019 reservation.  Our points balance right now stands at zero. 

That means timeshare accommodations for our January 2020 Orlando vacation will be a _Last Call_ crapshoot.   

Even so, we are optimistic that we can be part of the TUG Golden Corral pig-out Jan. 22, 2020 -- & we're looking forward to that get-together with renewed enthusiasm.  It's always a highlight of our January timeshare vacation. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## silentg (Oct 25, 2019)

ronandjoan said:


> come one, come all!!


Starts at 2pm?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 25, 2019)

silentg said:


> Starts at 2pm?


Starting at 2PM means we old folks get in for the sr. citz. lunch rate, but it's late enough so that before long Golden Corral brings out all the supper items, & the feast goes on. 

Yum. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## meme020 (Oct 26, 2019)

Sounds like fun.  We'll plan on it.  Thanks for the advance notice!


----------



## shorts (Oct 26, 2019)

We will be some what in the area and if close enough, will try to make it this year. Look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 27, 2019)

AwayWeGo said:


> We used up all our points & borrowed all our points from the coming year -- even bought a few added points from RCI so we could snag 1 more early 2019 reservation.  Our points balance right now stands at zero.
> 
> That means timeshare accommodations for our January 2020 Orlando vacation will be a _Last Call_ crapshoot.
> 
> Even so, we are optimistic that we can be part of the TUG Golden Corral pig-out Jan. 22, 2020



After we got home from a concert this evening, we logged onto RCI's web site & spied 1 bargain 2BR Kissimmee FL timeshare condo available as an _Extra Vacation Getaway_, checking in Jan. 18, 2020, & checking out Jan. 25.  We grabbed it before it disappeared. Our reservation is confirmed. That means we definitely will be in town Jan. 22 for the 2PM TUG Orlando reunion at Golden Corral.

The timeshare unit we reserved is at Fantasy World Club Villas, 5005 Kyngs Heath Road, Kissimmee FL.  From all I can tell via internet, it looks like a development of little townhouse-style units with 2 bedrooms & 1 bathroom upstairs, plus kitchen, living room, & another bathroom downstairs.  The location is good -- right near the corner of Rt. 535 & U.S. 192 (behind Olive Garden).  Reviews by people who have stayed there are good to OK, so we think it will be all right.  If not, then live & learn.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## silentg (Oct 27, 2019)

AwayWeGo said:


> After we got home from a concert this evening, we logged onto RCI's web site & spied 1 bargain 2BR Kissimmee FL timeshare condo available as an _Extra Vacation Getaway_, checking in Jan. 18, 2020, & checking out Jan. 25.  We grabbed it before it disappeared. Our reservation is confirmed. That means we definitely will be in town Jan. 22 for the 2PM TUG Orlando reunion at Golden Corral.
> 
> The timeshare unit we reserved is at Fantasy World Club Villas, 5005 Kyngs Heath Road, Kissimmee FL.  From all I can tell via internet, it looks like a development of little townhouse-style units with 2 bedrooms & 1 bathroom upstairs, plus kitchen, living room, & another bathroom downstairs.  The location is good -- right near the corner of Rt. 535 & U.S. 192 (behind Olive Garden).  Reviews by people who have stayed there are good to OK, so we think it will be all right.  If not, then live & learn.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Hi Alan,We know Fantasy World Club Villas . My sister and family stayed there years ago, it was nice.
We will see you in January at Golden Corral.
Silentg


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 27, 2019)

I was trying this morning to figure out how I could attend this years get together.  I found a deal on lodging but could not find a deal on airfare.  One of these years I’m going to get down to this get together


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 27, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I was trying this morning to figure out how I could attend this years get together.  I found a deal on lodging but could not find a deal on airfare.  One of these years I’m going to get down to this get together



We’d welcome you!!!!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 28, 2019)

ronandjoan said:


> We’d welcome you!!!!



Joan, thanks so much....


----------



## SmileLynn (Nov 1, 2019)

Ill be there! I think this is the 4th year for me. Ive met so many, not only at this get together, but met up traveling. Yes, on purpose! I look forward to reconnecting, and hearing of everybodys adventures!!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 1, 2019)

Here’s the address

Golden Corral
8707 Vineland Avenue
Orlando FL
(407) 938-9500

2 pm


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 1, 2019)

ronandjoan said:


> Here’s the address
> 
> Golden Corral
> 8707 Vineland Avenue
> ...


Important to take note of that address because there are several other Golden Corral locations in Orlando & Kissimmee, and it would be a shame to show up at the wrong 1.  

This location is convenient to just about all the timeshare neighborhoods -- just south of the intersection of I-4 & SR-535.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 2, 2019)

One of these years we hope to join you guys down there too. Love meeting Tuggers, a lot of good meetings the past few years. Just can't "this" year (Jan 2020) for medical reasons, perhaps next year will be better.


----------



## tiel (Nov 3, 2019)

This will be our first time being in Orlando when this gathering takes place.  We hope to get there, and meet some of the TUGgers we've only know through posts!


----------



## mcsteve (Nov 7, 2019)

I’ll need to start looking for someplace. If memory serves me right there are several HGVC locations very near this address. This would be my first time to sit down at an “official” tug gathering and sounds like a great way to put faces to some names. I will let you know.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 7, 2019)

We leave Orlando to go back home on the 20th.  I guess we will miss the fun times.  I am disappointed.  I loved meeting people last time. I wanted to meet Alan Cole, too, who couldn't make it when we were there.  I think he had a hip replacement, which I just had done myself.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 7, 2019)

mcsteve said:


> If memory serves me right there are several HGVC locations very near this address.


HGVC Sea World, HGVC International Drive, HGVC Parc Soleil, HGVC Las Palmeras.  

We snagged an RCI exchange reservation for HGVC Sea World 1 time.  It was outstanding in all respects.  I can only assume that the other HGVC locations are equally good.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 7, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I wanted to meet Alan Cole, too, who couldn't make it when we were there.  I think he had a hip replacement, which I just had done myself.


I would like to meet you, too.

My hip was replaced in January 2016.  I get around just fine now.  The only downside to having a hip operation was missing out on our Orlando-Kissimmee timeshare vacation that January.  We (partly) made up for that by taking an August 2016 week at Vacation Village At Parkway.  (Our son & daughter-in-law & grandson were staying in an Air B&B double-wide out near Orange Lake that same week.)  We made it back to Orlando-Kissimmee timeshares every January since then, & we're signed up for a January 2020 timeshare week in Kissimmee (Jan. 18-25), with optimistic hope of snagging more timeshare reservations when the RCI _Last Call_ window opens for early January.

BTW -- in January 2019, there were 2 TUG meet-ups at Golden Corral -- the "official" event organized by Joan, plus a preview event at the same Golden Corral location 7 days ahead of the "official" meet-up.  That happened because several people who were going to be in & around Orlando the earlier week didn't want to miss out.  _The Chief Of Staff_ & I went both times & had a great time twice.  There's no reason people can't do something similar this coming January.  All it takes is showing up about 2PM at Golden Corral.  We plan to be in town.  Anybody else up for January 15th?

PS*:*  One January when we were staying at Wyndham Cypress Palms, we met an enthusiastic timeshare couple at 1 of the resort's morning activity sessions featuring coffee & snacks.  We told them about the Golden Corral event that was coming up & urged them to show up & be part of that.  They arrived on time & joined right in.  Everybody had a nice time.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mcsteve (Nov 8, 2019)

AwayWeGo said:


> HGVC Sea World, HGVC International Drive, HGVC Parc Soleil, HGVC Las Palmeras.
> 
> We snagged an RCI exchange reservation for HGVC Sea World 1 time.  It was outstanding in all respects.  I can only assume that the other HGVC locations are equally good.
> ​




We've stayed at both HGVC Sea World and Tuscany.  Both were excellent facilities. I'm looking at to see if we can snag a few nights at Sea World as that would likely be the closest of the choices.

Hopefully we'll see you there.​


----------



## Marilynmayer (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi I’m new to all this. Is this gathering a good way to learn ways to maximize our HGVC points etc?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 11, 2019)

Marilynmayer said:


> Is this gathering a good way to learn ways to maximize our HGVC points etc?


Even though it's more a fun social occasion than a strictly instructional event, you're still apt to meet experienced timeshare people who know a thing or 2 about the various points systems, quite possibly including HGVC.  If so, you can pepper them with questions & get useful HGVC insights.

We've been learning since 2002, but there's still more we don't know about the various timeshare systems than things we do know.  Still, we like playing the game & we specially enjoy spending time in person with people we formerly knew only via TUG-BBS.  

I hope  you'll be part of the crowd on Jan. 22, 2020. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## suskey (Nov 22, 2019)

Turns out I will be at Marriott's Imperial Palms that week, so I plan to attend.

Susan Lynskey


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 22, 2019)

Great!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 3, 2019)

AwayWeGo said:


> BTW -- in January 2019, there were 2 TUG meet-ups at Golden Corral -- the "official" event organized by Joan, plus a preview event at the same Golden Corral location 7 days ahead of the "official" meet-up.  That happened because several people who were going to be in & around Orlando the earlier week didn't want to miss out.  _The Chief Of Staff_ & I went both times & had a great time twice.  There's no reason people can't do something similar this coming January.  All it takes is showing up about 2PM at Golden Corral.  We plan to be in town.  Anybody else up for January 15th?


Today we snagged _Last Call_ reservations for Jan. 4-18, 2020, at Vacation Village At Parkway, so we will be in town Jan. 15, in case TUG people who won’t be there for Jan. 22 would like to get together Jan. 15 at Golden Corral.  

No need to sign up.  Just show up.  (But let us know if you’re going, & we’ll be sure to go, too.)

— Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carol C (Dec 22, 2019)

Now I really want to go! I've only been to one and got to meet Alan, and Rick and Cindy, and others I'd only known by their written words on TUG. I always love seeing Joan and Ron...and I can say I've been holding onto a cup they loaned me. A good excuse to return a cup...downsizing!


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 22, 2019)

Carol C said:


> Now I really want to go! I've only been to one and got to meet Alan, and Rick and Cindy, and others I'd only known by their written words on TUG. I always love seeing Joan and Ron...and I can say I've been holding onto a cup they loaned me. A good excuse to return a cup...downsizing!


Wonderful Carol .. and I have actually forgotten about the cup!


----------



## Carol C (Dec 23, 2019)

ronandjoan said:


> Wonderful Carol .. and I have actually forgotten about the cup!


Check your email. I sent you a photo of it...too delicate to mail so I was holding it for safekeeping. If it's not yours I would keep it of course as I am a crazy cat lady!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 23, 2019)

_Reminder_*:*  If you're going to be in the Orlando-Kissimmee area of Florida on January 22, 2020, mark your calendar for a casual afternoon of eating & greeting your TUG friends starting 2PM at Golden Corral, 8707 Vineland Avenue,
Orlando FL.  (There are several other Golden Corral locations in & around Orlando & Kissimmee, so set your GPS navigator app to this location.)  

Hearty thanks to Ron & Joan Dungey for setting it up once again.  It's always a highlight of our January Orlando experience.  

We're unsure how many are interested in a preview meet-up the week before the Jan. 15 2PM event at Golden Corral. 

We did get a nice message from a person interested in a preview gathering the prior week, but only if it came later in the week -- e.g., Friday (Jan. 17) or Saturday (Jan. 18) instead of Wednesday (Jan. 15) -- because the people expressing interest won't be checking in till Jan. 17 & if the preview TUG meet-up is Jan. 15 they'll miss it.  But if it's Friday or Saturday, then they'll be in town for both events -- the real deal 2PM Jan. 22 & the preview meet-up 2PM Jan. 17 or Jan. 18 -- & they don't want to miss either 1.   

That's the only expression of interest we know about for a preview meet-up, regardless of the day of the week.  

We're certainly not locked in to Jan. 15.  We'll be just as happy to see TUG people Jan. 17 as any other day, specially if Jan. 17 makes it possible for people to participate who otherwise would miss out. 

We think Jan. 17 (Friday) is slightly better than Jan. 18 (Saturday), but only because Saturday is check-in day for so many timeshare vacationers (including us) who'll be dealing with front desk issues, schlepping suitcases, getting settled, & so forth.  (We'll already be in town, but we'll be checking out of 1 timeshare & checking into the next on Jan. 18.)

To any who are thinking about getting together at Golden Corral the week of Jan. 11-18, 2020, let us know what you think, whether you're planning on taking part in the preview meet-up, & what day of the week works best.  It will be great meeting face to face, then & again the following week at the _real_ January TUG Orlando meet-up. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Synergy (Dec 23, 2019)

I am not an established member, but I've been following this thread hoping I might be able to make one or the other dinner.  I live in Florida, and am in Orlando frequently for work.  I'm almost never there on weekends, but I can usually make Wednesdays work.  We leave for Hawaii on the 23rd, so the 22nd isn't exactly the best day for me, but I am almost definitely going to be in Orlando that day, so...

Anyway, obviously, I don't want you to plan anything around me, but know that there's at least one random lurking and hoping to join you!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 24, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I was trying this morning to figure out how I could attend this years get together.  I found a deal on lodging but could not find a deal on airfare.  One of these years I’m going to get down to this get together



The increased in air fare to Florida and trying
to book a direct flight is becoming a big problem unless you are living in a big city.
Examples:
Norfolk, Va to Orlando flight Norfolk to Charlotte then to Orlando.
Norfolk to BWI then to Orlando
Norfolk to Atlanta then to Orlando
Norfolk to Chicago then to Orlando
We are now driving to Richmond, Va to book a direct flight Richmond, VA to Florida direct. Jet Blue.

This is on my bucket list of things to do.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 25, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> The increased in air fare to Florida and trying
> to book a direct flight is becoming a big problem unless you are living in a big city.
> Examples:
> Norfolk, Va to Orlando flight Norfolk to Charlotte then to Orlando.
> ...



I can so relate, I had to take Southwest for a trip I have to Fl in Feb and our schedule looks similar to what you listed above


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 25, 2019)

This looks to be the week that we will be at Sheraton Vistana Villages! I work during the day from the room, but will see what I can do to be there for the meetup at 2:00pm.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 26, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> This looks to be the week that we will be at Sheraton Vistana Villages! I work during the day from the room, but will see what I can do to be there for the meetup at 2:00pm.



Don't worry if you can't get there right at 2pm because we will still be there. You could private message one of us to exchange phone numbers so you can check to make sure we are still there.

We closed the place down last year but I don't think they were very happy with us for staying that long. We did leave extra tips and they were never so busy that the room we were in was needed. If it breaks up earlier someone will offer to have everyone come to their unit.

Also some of us will be there the days before and after and would be interested in getting together.


----------



## dreamin (Dec 31, 2019)

Wish we could make it again this year as last year was so much fun.  Lots of interesting conversations, new people to meet and very casual.  We're leaving for Hawaii next week to attend my niece's wedding but I encourage others to attend this event if you've never been.  Jan was right....watch out for the evening Manager as last year he approached our group with an offer of a discounted rate on the dinner menu.  I'm guessing he was not happy with our group paying for lunch but staying right through the evening!  Have a good time at the TUG get-together!  Betty & John


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 8, 2020)

Today at Vacation Village At Parkway we met a couple from Michigan, Leon & Charlotte, whom we 1st met 3 Januaries ago at Wyndham Cypress Palms.  We got to talking 3 years ago about timeshares & RCI & points & Wyndham & RCI Platinum & I don’t know what-all.  We invited them to the TUG Golden Corral get-together, & they showed up.  Today we invited them to be part of this year’s TUG Golden Corral meet-up set for Jan. 22, 2020.  I hope they’ll be there again, along with lots of TUG folks.  

— Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Jan 8, 2020)

ronandjoan said:


> Hey TUGGERS!
> 
> Once more we'll be hosting our annual get-together at Golden Corral, this year on January 22nd.
> 
> ...


Mary and I hope to be there.  We are visiting family in Zephyrhills


----------



## mcsteve (Jan 9, 2020)

My spouse has been trying to navigate some very inflexible meetings to make time to get away but, unfortunately, could not get things to work out.  Yesterday she said “just go get some sun for a few days and get away” so I booked a flight and will be at HGVCLUB AT TUSCANY VILLAGE from the 19th to the 24th.  Looks like I’ll be able to attend and finally put some faces to some names.  This will be my first meet and greet with the TUG group and I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## Dbostron (Jan 15, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> Today we snagged _Last Call_ reservations for Jan. 4-18, 2020, at Vacation Village At Parkway, so we will be in town Jan. 15, in case TUG people who won’t be there for Jan. 22 would like to get together Jan. 15 at Golden Corral.
> 
> No need to sign up.  Just show up.  (But let us know if you’re going, & we’ll be sure to go, too.)
> 
> — Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


We are a party of 2 at the 'preview' on 1/15 right now! Oh, well... Did not look for cancellation or reschedule info when we found it early last week. We'll be back next Wednesday. We're at Vacation Village also. Just haven't seen you yet Alan.
Come to bingo tonight. We will be those with dragging bellies!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> Starting at 2PM means we old folks get in for the sr. citz. lunch rate, but it's late enough so that before long Golden Corral brings out all the supper items, & the feast goes on.
> 
> Yum.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


This is our men senior‘s class goal at Golden Corral to have a little lunch and also be able to enjoy a hot dinner meal. Spouses do not cook on the third Wednesday of the month. LOL


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 15, 2020)

Dbostron said:


> We are a party of 2 at the 'preview' on 1/15 right now! Oh, well... Did not look for cancellation or reschedule info when we found it early last week. We'll be back next Wednesday. We're at Vacation Village also. Just haven't seen you yet Alan.
> Come to bingo tonight. We will be those with dragging bellies!


We would have shown up for the preview if we had been alert enough to realize anybody else was planning on being there.  Sorry we missed it.  

For lunch, we had _Walkabout Wednesday_ steak at Outback. For supper, we got a sack of tacos from Taco Bell to eat back at our timeshare unit while we watched _John Wick Chapter 3_ on Redbox DVD.  (I enjoyed it. _The Chief Of Staff_ didn’t care for it.)

I did not look at TUG-BBS till after the movie.  Otherwise we would have shown up for Bingo.  

— Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 15, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> while we watched _John Wick Chapter 3_ on Redbox DVD. (I enjoyed it. _*The Chief Of Staff*_* didn’t care for it*.)


Too much killing? I guess it is a movie, but I simply don't see how he could have survived all those movies with that onslaught.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 16, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Too much killing? I guess it is a movie, but I simply don't see how he could have survived all those movies with that onslaught.


John Wick takes no baloney & doesn’t fight fair.

—Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## silentg (Jan 16, 2020)

Air conditioner broke, getting it replaced hopefully Tuesday but might be Wednesday. Weather is supposed to cool down. If all is done we will be there maybe a little later than 2 pm though. Look forward to seeing Tug friends
Silentg
Terry and Frank Castiglia


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 20, 2020)

Glad to hear from everyone and looking forward to Wednesday afternoon


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 20, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> We would have shown up for the preview if we had been alert enough to realize anybody else was planning on being there.  Sorry we missed it.
> 
> For lunch, we had _Walkabout Wednesday_ steak at Outback. For supper, we got a sack of tacos from Taco Bell to eat back at our timeshare unit while we watched _John Wick Chapter 3_ on Redbox DVD.  (I enjoyed it. _The Chief Of Staff_ didn’t care for it.)
> 
> ...


Your mention of a sack of tacos reminded me of many years ago they were 19 cents each. We would take a sack to the drive-in on Friday night.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 21, 2020)

silentg said:


> If all is done we will be there maybe a little later than 2 pm though. Look forward to seeing Tug friends


Fret not.  The TUG crowd doesn’t quit till the afternoon is done & we’re well into evening. 

 In addition to all the fun fellowship, there’s an added benefit of staying late — Golden Corral brings out the dinner menu items, which go beyond all the choices available for lunch.

— Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> Fret not.  The TUG crowd doesn’t quit till the afternoon is done & we’re well into evening.
> 
> In addition to all the fun fellowship, there’s an added benefit of staying late — Golden Corral brings out the dinner menu items, which go beyond all the choices available for lunch.
> 
> — Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


They don't get upset about the self created BOGO?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 21, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> They don't get upset about the self created BOGO?


They have been welcoming & forebearing in prior years.

One rub is that wait-staff shifts change before the TUG group breaks up, meaning that those going off-shift lose out on tips.  We’ve tried to anticipate that & see that the early shift gets a little something.

—Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 21, 2020)

silentg said:


> Air conditioner broke, getting it replaced hopefully Tuesday but might be Wednesday. Weather is supposed to cool down. If all is done we will be there maybe a little later than 2 pm though. Look forward to seeing Tug friends
> Silentg
> Terry and Frank Castiglia



Did they come and get your AC replaced today? Hoping to see you and Frank tomorrow!

Jan and Jim


----------



## silentg (Jan 21, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> Did they come and get your AC replaced today? Hoping to see you and Frank tomorrow!
> 
> Jan and Jim


They are coming Tomorrow, but I’ll be going to Golden Corral


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 22, 2020)

How did the TUG meeting go?


----------



## silentg (Jan 22, 2020)

Bailey#1 said:


> How did the TUG meeting go?


I just got home, it was a nice get together, met some new members and got reacquainted with others . Thanks RonandJoan . Oh and the food was delicious!
Silentg


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 22, 2020)

Had a  great time, and about 27 people came, many new people, and some coming and going throughout the time.  The very last people left at 9 pm (we stood in the doorway for a while and talked.)  It's great to move about after each new plate and then you get to talk to most everyone.
Here are pictures of some of the persons that attended


----------



## Synergy (Jan 23, 2020)

I wish I'd been able to make it!  Unfortunately, I'm having a tough time getting everything handled before we leave for Hawaii - I don't expect to get back to Miami until about four hours before our flight leaves!!  We're packed, though, and the pet sitter arrived safely this evening, so I think it's all going to be just fine.  Hope to catch you all next year!


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Jan 23, 2020)

We had a great time.  Thank you.  It was nice meeting fellow members of TUG.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 23, 2020)

Looks liked  all went well, GC is very accommodation for small groups starting late for lunch and going into diner time. *LOL...*Plus, GC, give you time and space, so you can fellowship with one another. A *big shout out to GC and to all Tuggers in attendance. Be safe and enjoy many, many and many more timeshare vacations with love ones, family’s and friends.*


----------



## mcsteve (Jan 23, 2020)

This was a lot of fun.  Many thanks to ronandjoan for setting this up.  It was great to put some faces to names and enjoy getting to know people better.  I also learned how to make the most out of the Golden Coral lunch fee


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 23, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> They have been welcoming & forebearing in prior years.
> 
> One rub is that wait-staff shifts change before the TUG group breaks up, meaning that those going off-shift lose out on tips.  We’ve tried to anticipate that & see that the early shift gets a little something.
> 
> —Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Suggestion only next time just give the wait staff an envelope with a small tip inside for setting up. That is what our small group does at our local GC.


----------



## shorts (Jan 23, 2020)

It was nice meeting and talking with everyone. Sorry we couldn’t get around to everyone there but we had a 2 hour drive after dinner so did not want to stay too late. Although in hindsight, leaving at rush hour probably wasn’t the best idea.   Hopefully we can do this again sometime. Thanks for organizing it.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 23, 2020)

The Commander-in-Chief and I could not attend; but our hearts and souls were their at GC.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 23, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Suggestion only next time just give the wait staff an envelope with a small tip inside for setting up. That is what our small group do at GC.


We do not have a special set up, we just go into a corner and take tables.  However. We all tipped both the gal that was there from 2-3:30 and then the one after.


shorts said:


> It was nice meeting and talking with everyone. Sorry we couldn’t get around to everyone there but we had a 2 hour drive after dinner so did not want to stay too late. Although in hindsight, leaving at rush hour probably wasn’t the best idea.   Hopefully we can do this again sometime. Thanks for organizing it.



We were very glad you took the time to come and drive that long dr Be.  Yes, hope to see you again next year


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 23, 2020)

Sorry we missed it!  Hope this event continues for years to come!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 23, 2020)

*Food for Thoughts, This is an awesome gathering of Tuggers In Florida.

Please continue this gathering in Orlando, FL. for future Tuggers.*


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 23, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Suggestion only next time just give the wait staff an envelope with a small tip inside for setting up. That is what our small group does at our local GC.



maybe leave them some housekeeping tokens!  =D


----------



## moonstone (Jan 23, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> *Food for Thoughts, This is an awesome gathering of Tuggers In Florida.
> 
> Please continue this gathering in Orlando, FL. for future Tuggers.*



Yes Please, and for current Tuggers who do not spend January in Florida yet.   I will get there one day!


~Diane


----------



## amycurl (Jan 23, 2020)

Okay, we need to figure out how to tag those photos with usernames, so we can properly id folks. I'd love to come one year; this week in Jan. is hard for me, work-wise. Hmmm...


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 24, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Okay, we need to figure out how to tag those photos with usernames, so we can properly id folks. I'd love to come one year; this week in Jan. is hard for me, work-wise. Hmmm...


Right!! A couple of times I did that, and we should again !  Thanks for reminding us.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 25, 2020)

if you post the photos individually, you can use the @ symbol in front of a username to tag them.

for instance  @ronandjoan


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 6, 2020)

Will there be enough TUG people in Orlando FL in January 2021 for another informal Golden Corral get-together ?

_The Chief Of Staff_ & I have a timeshare reservation for Jan. 23-30, 2021 (Vacation Village At Parkway).  Because of the coronavirus situation & our potential vulnerability to covid-19 (owing to our advanced age, etc.), we don't know whether we'll show up & check in or just stay home & let our timeshare reservation go by the board. 

It's possible we'll not only show up & check in on Jan. 23, but also see if we can snag bargain Orlando-Kissimmee timeshare reservations for check in Jan. 16 or Jan. 9, or both, depending on the coronavirus situation.  We'll start checking the RCI website for low-cost _Last Call_ (etc.) reservations the beginning or middle of next month. 

In any case, the questions remain -- how many TUG people will be in the Orlando-Kissimmee area in January, & how many of those will want to get together again at Golden Corral (or some alternative meeting site) ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi to all!
     Guess we haven’t sent out any plans but good for Alan to step up.  ( usually we coordinate in August but...) 
      We’re planning to be in FL in January as normal since we have fixed weeks!!!! (In St Augustine) but although we have our airline tickets , etc, we can always cancel ( we bought the insurance) , but don’t know about 4 fixed weeks ..?.. can we change those???
    And... we have discussed going to a buffet, hmmmmm, how “safe” would that be nowadays?
   Anyway, we’ll be in FL, Becky will be, prob Jan and Jim and who else???
Would be very glad to see whomever... and is a Friday night the best?
   Feel free to comment!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 6, 2020)

So far, I don't think any of the Golden Corral restaurants have reopened in Orlando. We will likely be there that week also. If so, I will be there.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 6, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> So far, I don't think any of the Golden Corral restaurants have reopened in Orlando. We will likely be there that week also. If so, I will be there.


Maybe 1 of the timeshare resorts where TUG people will be staying might have a suitable social meeting space.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## CPNY (Nov 7, 2020)

Ahh will be in Orlando in Feb!


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 7, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> Maybe 1 of the timeshare resorts where TUG people will be staying might have a suitable social meeting space.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Good idea


----------



## mcsteve (Nov 7, 2020)

Not sure if I will be there this year.  We have 14 day reservations in Daytona Shores and Orlando beginning the 16th but the 14 day seclusion once I return to Canada is the big wild card.  The gov’t has started pilot programs at some airports to allow shorter times if you pass a test upon return but that is currently on the other side of the country.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 7, 2020)

mcsteve said:


> Not sure if I will be there this year.  We have 14 day reservations in Daytona Shores and Orlando beginning the 16th but the 14 day seclusion once I return to Canada is the big wild card.  The gov’t has started pilot programs at some airports to allow shorter times if you pass a test upon return but that is currently on the other side of the country.


Yes, the Canadian restrictions have been hard for us wanting to visit friends there. Perhaps it might change by then... we can always hope ... that is , change for the best. We know things will keep changing.


----------



## Synergy (Nov 7, 2020)

I've wished that I could attend before, but this year I can't even try.  I haven't been within several paces of another unmasked human in months because my dad is in the middle of chemo =/  I hope you all come up with a way to gather and enjoy it!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 7, 2020)

Synergy said:


> I've wished that I could attend before, but this year I can't even try.  I haven't been within several paces of another unmasked human in months because my dad is in the middle of chemo =/  I hope you all come up with a way to gather and enjoy it!!


Thanks and sorry your father is on chemo.  Neither have we been several paces from an unmasked person in all this time... we have our own “medical conditions.”..one of which is our age!  So we’ve been super careful and are wondering also if we will be able to keep all our reservations.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 7, 2020)

ronandjoan said:


> Would be very glad to see whomever... and is a Friday night the best?
> Feel free to comment!


Just for clarity, we're currently figuring on TUG people getting together informally on a Friday evening in January 2021 at an undetermined Orlando-Kissimmee location -- i.e., Jan. 15 or Jan. 22 or Jan. 23, 2021.

Right ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 7, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> Just for clarity, we're currently figuring on TUG people getting together informally on a Friday evening in January 2021 at an undetermined Orlando-Kissimmee location -- i.e., Jan. 15 or Jan. 22 or Jan. 23, 2021.
> 
> Right ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Yes, whenever we can work it out. I like the idea of perhaps finding another site. Even a timeshare place to meet ... BTW Magic Tree has a nice meeting place —- if going to a buffet would not be the best.


----------



## silentg (Nov 7, 2020)

We would like to get together, let us know when and where.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 9, 2020)

Actually, a good place to meet might be at one of the many closed movie theaters.  They would love to rent out some meeting space to generate a few dollars.!

Just a suggestion.




.


----------



## jancpa (Nov 9, 2020)

We ate at the Golden Corral in Celebration last week.  Customers had to wear masks at the buffet lines and disposable plastic 
gloves were provided to handle the serving utensils.  All in all, it seemed quite safe under the circumstances.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 9, 2020)

Left Orlando on Nov 2 and Golden Corral was set to open up on Nov 6. Glad to hear they are handling the situation well and have reopened.

Since our Jan cruises have been cancelled will be in Orlando from Jan 4. Would love to meetup with some TUGGERS! Might not be in town from Jan 18-22 as we are contemplating driving to Washington DC to see inauguration of president. Dont get to see many of those in person when you live across the country.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dori (Nov 10, 2020)

We will have to count ourselves out.  At this point in time, we don’t see ourselves travelling to Florida this winter for our 3month escape from the cold.

Dori


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 10, 2020)

jancpa said:


> We ate at the Golden Corral in Celebration last week.  Customers had to wear masks at the buffet lines and disposable plastic
> gloves were provided to handle the serving utensils.  All in all, it seemed quite safe under the circumstances.


Good to hear.  I was afraid the buffets were gone forever.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 10, 2020)

Dori said:


> We will have to count ourselves out.  At this point in time, we don’t see ourselves travelling to Florida this winter for our 3month escape from the cold.


Shux. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 10, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> Good to hear.  I was afraid the buffets were gone forever.


Coronavirus has done a number on buffet restaurants in other places, too.  According to Las Vegas Advisor Dot Com *. . .* 

*Currently only two buffets are operating in Las Vegas. Here are the details. *​
*Cosmopolitan* - Wicked Spoon: Thurs-Sun, 8 a.m.-3 p.m., $39. Line Pass - $20; Bottomless Beverages: Bottomless Mimosa, Champagne, Bloody Marys, or Budlight Draft packages - $19 with a 2-hour limit.* 

South Point* - Garden Buffet: Breakfast, Mon-Fri, 7 a.m.-10 a.m., $12.95/$9.95; Lunch, Mon-Fri, 11 a.m.-3 p.m., $14.95/$11.95; Prime Rib Dinner, Sun-Thurs, 4 p.m.-9 p.m., $22.95/$18.95, Seafood Night, 4 p.m.-9 p.m., $32.95/$28.95, Prime Rib Champagne Brunch, Sat & Sun, 8 a.m.-3 p.m., $21.95/$17.95

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 10, 2020)

Not just the full blown buffet style restaurants, but the fantastic salad bars we had in some of our restaurants.  They were a great meal for me in many cases, some were so EXCELLENT!  I miss the salad bar at the Snook Inn here in Marco!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 10, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> I miss the salad bar at the Snook Inn here in Marco!


Sweet Tomatoes, an augmented salad bar restaurant with 2 nice Orlando-Kissimmee locations that _The Chief Of Staff_ & I enjoyed, is closed & shut down & out of business because of coronavirus -- the whole chain, not just the Orlando-Kissimmee locations.  

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Synergy (Nov 11, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> Sweet Tomatoes, an augmented salad bar restaurant with 2 nice Orlando-Kissimmee locations that _The Chief Of Staff_ & I enjoyed, is closed & shut down & out of business because of coronavirus -- the whole chain, not just the Orlando-Kissimmee locations.
> 
> So it goes.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I've been missing them so much.  I'd stop through twice a week and load up on salad goodies, and buy a big bag of baby spring greens at the produce market.  I've done the same at Ruby Tuesday's, but I haven't stopped in since before all this started.  I don't want to buy and prep one of every vegetable twice a week, so now I end up with boring salads or no salad =/


----------

